# Dentists in Lisboa?



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

I am living in Lisboa, and need a good, English-speaking dentist, preferably close to Principe Real, Barrio Alto, or Estrela. Luckily, this isn't an emergency situation, but I'm hoping members have some helpful recommendations. 

Thanks!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

A private dentist?

Malo Clinic,Avenida De Combatantes
Used them since we came over and are excellent.
Not the cheapest but you pays your money..................

Rob


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for your prompt response, and what do you mean by a "private dentist?" As opposed to what? I'm asking for referrals to a dental practice, which may have multiple doctors and hygienists, but one calls, makes an appointment, and that's that. Is there another way that dental service is provided in Portugal?

Thanks


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

hutchij said:


> Thank you for your prompt response, and what do you mean by a "private dentist?" As opposed to what? I'm asking for referrals to a dental practice, which may have multiple doctors and hygienists, but one calls, makes an appointment, and that's that. Is there another way that dental service is provided in Portugal?
> 
> Thanks


Well in some areas such as here it is possible to go to the local Hospital for emergency dental treatment, I have no idea how the system works but our neighbours all say it is excellent (I assume their usual standard definition of excellent is CHEAP!!!!!)

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Dentistry is not covered under Portuguese Health Service, yes it's available in Hospitals but it's not a Dentist practice

So basically all Dentists are private, how many Dentists etc will depend on size of practice, I've never found a bad dentist in Portugal


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Come down here and I can show you a few

Not quite this bad I grant you






Kind of makes you wince 

Rob


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

This video made me laugh but poor lady, hehe.

I am curious.. How much does it cost ? I would like to compare to America.


----------



## GambuzinoPT (Jun 2, 2014)

hutchij said:


> I am living in Lisboa, and need a good, English-speaking dentist, preferably close to Principe Real, Barrio Alto, or Estrela. Luckily, this isn't an emergency situation, but I'm hoping members have some helpful recommendations.
> 
> Thanks!




I have a friend of mine who is a Dentist and a good one.
He gives consultations right there in Principe Real Square at your doorstep.
Clinica Dentaria Bairro Alto.
This is the Office number 213 464 759
call and ask for Dr. Paulo Barroso Santos.
Tell that was Gil that gave the indication.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

bearmon2010 said:


> This video made me laugh but poor lady, hehe.
> 
> I am curious.. How much does it cost ? I would like to compare to America.


There is no comparison................Think 50% less minimum

Rob


----------

